# 8wt. Reel Shootout 2014



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

This is a pretty good read on a lot of 8wt. reels that are on the market and how they stack up.. 

http://www.yellowstoneangler.com/ge...ander-abel-cheeky-loop-bauer-sage-lamsonreels


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I disagreed with the way they went about testing and scoring the reels a lot more than the rods, but that may be more personal opinion (which a lot of this is) than anything. A good read none the less. Biggest surprise was how low Abel was allowed to fall. Biggest disappointment was Allen and Colton reels not making the cut.


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Good read!! Got the TFO BVK in 8 wt. and love it.


----------



## mattmunz (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for the link, good read


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

First off you have to understand that the reviewers are NOT as unbiased as they want you to believe. I know this first hand.

Now the review is interesting but my suggestion is to look at the individual ratings for the parameters that are important to you. If you pick enough categories you can get any reel you want to score well and likewise you can get reels to score low. 

I could care less if a reel is awesome for a one time trip. I want to know that my reel is going to perform well year after year. Pretty hard to test that unless you do it over a long period of time which clearly they can't do. I spent the day on a skiff yesterday with two guys who do this for a living. One if a fly shop and one on the salt everyday of the year. What they had to offer was quite interesting.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty much what SI said, and agree with the other poster on it being a "good read" as long as you know it is fact based fiction.

I'll stand by a quote by the late Gene Hill that I used in conjunction with this test on another site ---- "never brag about your equipment or your ability, one is obvious and the other is about to be". 

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

I have to agree, they seemed to award so many points to trivial things like "handle design" and "looks" that is watered down the actual scores that mattered! I would love to see a version of this without the subjective BS….


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

and consumer reports rates a nike golf ball over a pro v 1

I luv my nautilus reels but this is a joke


----------



## Shiloh (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm old school......Love my (4th place :-?)Tibor Everglades reel.
Scott


----------



## tarponfly49 (Dec 29, 2013)

> I'm old school......Love my (4th place :-?)Tibor Everglades reel.
> Scott


I find it funny that last year the hatch was #1, and the Tibor was oddly middle of the pack, this year the Tibor is #4 and Hatch #5 (I think) although neither company has changed a bit of it's design, etc from last year….


----------

